

Google+ Circles Need to be Turned Upside Down - joshuahays
http://www.baekdal.com/media/google-circles-need-to-be-turned-upside-down/06B7CAF0D6994EFAA43801D329A2A97AD2742888748B6C740F8AA1A8B8D711B3

======
joejohnson
I think this idea doesn't address Google's main reason for designing circles
the way they did it: privacy. People want to be able to control who sees what.
Not, the other way around.

